# Contenu du dossier "Autres"



## kriso (19 Octobre 2010)

Voila, si vous êtes branchés avec votre iPad sur iTunes, vous pouvez voir le poids d'un dossier "Autres" (couleur orange).
Il y a quoi dedans ? Le mien fait plusieurs gigas.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Octobre 2010)

Tous les fichiers annexes aux applications iPad, par exemple si tu mets des films Divx dans le dossier VLC ils sont pris en compte ici (la tranche "vidéo" c'est pour iTunes)


----------

